# Brants Builds



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive been browsin round for a bit now an thought id mite aswell start a thread of my own, ive been doing models for only a couple of months now so im still learning, so the advice, tips would be very hepful :biggrin:, this is what ive been workin on so far:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work on the dime :thumbsup: Welcome to LIL


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE START BRO!! AND EVEN THOUGH I'VE SEEN YOU AROUND ON HERE WELCOME TO LIL!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice dime i like the diamond on the frame


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to LIL ! Nice work, keep us posted !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea you doin some great work on that dime!! Keep up the good work


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice frame work homie, welcome 2 lil keep us posted on ur w.i.p.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

another truck builder comin up :thumbsup: Nice start on the dime bro, lets c some pics of the other projects :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice WIP. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 7 2010, 10:34 AM~17122835
> *another truck builder comin up  :thumbsup: Nice start on the dime bro, lets c some pics of the other projects  :biggrin:
> *


yaaaah!! another truck builder! rides lookin good bro!! kep em comin!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys, appreciate it. ill post more up of my other projects soon.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres my other projects im working on..

ford ranger, ive made a custom floor pan an added a bench seat, an custom chassis.

















99 silverado, doored with custom floor pan an chassis.

























56 del ray, pretty much standard but with 1109s an ready for paint.

















and the other 2 is a 64 impala an the johan ambulance.

an i got the cantilever set up done on the dime earlier too.

























sorry bout the crappy pics!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killer lookin projects.Welcome to LIL.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good looking builds, bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn..not bad. nice frames!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 8 2010, 09:16 PM~17139978
> *damn..not bad.  nice frames!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys! yeah i reckon makin the frames is the funnest part!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice builds, welcome to LiL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Really nice projects you have there bro. Keep up the good work


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im debating on opening the doors on my flareside..its door'd, but think i wanna wait & see how you pull off your jambs first...cuz thats what has got me skurred!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2010, 05:55 PM~17146660
> *Really nice projects you have there bro. Keep up the good work
> *


x2


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 11 2010, 05:16 AM~17152739
> *im debating on opening the doors on my flareside..its door'd, but think i wanna wait & see how you pull off your jambs first...cuz thats what has got me skurred!
> *


ive seen that flareside an i reckon it would sick opened up, an ive never done jambs before this was my first time doin hinges an what not, so ill see what i can do.

and thanks for the comps guys, appreciate it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

You mean this sick?










yeah, i did it, cuz i figured you may be just as lost...but since i just did a jamb in my stepside chevy...it shouldnt be hard to figure out... heres the stepside jambs


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks killer man! an thanks for the help ill give it a try, an i mite build the rear jambs into a sub enclosure or somethin cause its an extended cab.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

well ive been sittin down for a couple of hours now tryin to figure out how to do these jambs on the silverado, and im stuck, i cant think of a way to do with the floor pan, an cause its body dropped thats making it a bit harder for me.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

first thing i would do is make a floor and bring it down to the rockers then start cutting pieces to fill the jambs


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^..get the floor started...ive done this once before, but not one thats door'd. I got 2 get a mockup frame started before i can get my floor started. Which will happen today/tonight


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats true if its doored it would probably be easier to make the side part first to hold it all together since the rocker is gone


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Homie. frame looks outstanding.. is every little moving part in the back and front
hand made from scratch? Wow


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 09:18 PM~17155997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for headstart guys, now i know where to start from, an also while i was at work today i thought of a way to make it work. The bottom hinge is level with the floor, that was my problem, so i decided to rip off those hinges an make smaller ones to raise it up a bit so i can jus make the floor all the way across.

an hydrohype yeah its all made from scratch an unfortunatly it doesnt move but i will make one similiar if not the same an see if i can make it an adjustable one.

thanks for help an compliments guys, appreciate it alot seein as im new to all this.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u got some awesome builds bro'...very nice frame work. im also new at cuttin out doors an makin hinges...did my very first 65' Chevy Stepside wit workin suicide doors. its still n workin progress...
keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good work so far, bro. Keepit coming


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 11 2010, 08:16 PM~17163562
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



so now what Mr. Perfect? :uh: :ugh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17170459
> *so now what Mr. Perfect?  :uh:  :ugh:
> *


Far from perfect, but that is a horrible example to show someone....well actually a good example of what rushing everything can look like....that truck is my fav. one that you've done...I just hate to see where guys are so eager to lay down paint, that they skip all of the prep stages.....that's all....you could of spend like 15 more minutes with a little bit more glue and kicker and sanding and it would of looked as close to perfect as it can be.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

ill have an update today with the new hinge progress an my silverado, ill post pics up a bit later on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 12 2010, 05:58 PM~17172298
> *ill have an update today with the new hinge progress an my silverado, ill post pics up a bit later on.
> *


Kool. lookin forward to seein your progress on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 12 2010, 05:18 PM~17171915
> *Far from perfect, but that is a horrible example to show someone....well actually a good example of what rushing everything can look like....that truck is my fav. one that you've done...I just hate to see where guys are so eager to lay down paint, that they skip all of the prep stages.....that's all....you could of spend like 15 more minutes with a little bit more glue and kicker and sanding and it would of looked as close to perfect as it can be.
> *



idmit it could be done a ton better, but also know that it was my first one, which i know where i fucked up on that one, thats why im gonna try something a tad different on the flareside, as well trying to help brant here with his. Your jambs on the buildoff are kinda what im relying on helping me..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

well after re-doing the right hinge for a 4th time its still not working for me, i can get it too all line up but when the door is opened it sits on an angle pointing upwards, but i am NOT going to give up, although it is fustrating the hell out of me im determined to conquer it :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The reason it's doing this is because you are mounting the hinge on the body and the side of the body is angled. Mount a small piece of styrene on the inside of the body first that is totally verticle, and then mount the hinge to that piece. Also, make sure that the pieces of the hinge that mount to the door are perfectly horizontal...I'll see if I can get a pic of what I'm talking about tonight.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good bro...keep up the good work..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks import an thanks MKD appreciate the help

i finally got my hinges sorted, thank god, ill post pics a bit later on, also got my floor started too an now i cn start work on the door jambs.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

well i obviously havent posted up the pics i was goin to of the silverado, but i put it aside causei was kinda sick of lookin at it, an i havent seen one of these yet so i started on this yesterday an this is where im at so far, it still has alot of work.










an my dime is in primer, jus got to get paint an try some airbrushing, pretty keen to give it a go, so that will be in the next couple of weeks hopefully till i get some money together to buy some paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass i havnt seen one done and im suprised i woulda done it long ago but never got a stepside dime cant wait to see progress on it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice start bro, u gonna make it like the green and silver one from mini truckin????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, thats gonna be bad ass. Now I know why you were lookin for dually rims for a sonoma. Sick idea!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 20 2010, 04:35 AM~17245368
> *well i obviously havent posted up the pics i was goin to of the silverado, but i put it aside causei was kinda sick of lookin at it, an i havent seen one of these yet so i started on this yesterday an this is where im at so far, it still has alot of work.
> 
> 
> ...



nice start cant wait untill its done


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys! this is my first time doing this sort off thing, so far it goin good i reckon even though the cuts are a bit off but i plan on fixin it all up with styrene anyways.

the green an silver one was my inspiration, i mite do it like it or change it, im not sure yet!

hey darkside yeah im still lookin for some im goin to try a 1/32 scale truck like what oldskoo said an jus chuck on some smaller tyres.

an i was thinkin of makin a couple of these too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i had the thought to do it but never could get the kits to do it...good start on it man..and good luck. Stretching one takes some time.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the 1/32 scale might be too small i got some wheels off a guy for my dodge dually and they looks small so i believe they are 1/32 scale heres a pic for reference


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thats one bad ass ram there bro, an thanks for the tip, i mite have to keep looking.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

threw some mud on the s-10 dualley, im goin to start sandin it tomorrow an hopefully get alot done over our long weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got rims, but they wont fit it with stock fenders


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

bugger! ahwell ill keep looking anyways, i guess all i can do on the dually is the body work an interior cause i need the wheels to make the chassis, so its all the right length an so it fits!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well i havent been building lately, kinda lost motivation, but im back into it now, an to get me goin i started another build while i wait for the dime an my 56 to be painted, its a dodge ram 50.


























I jus changed the air vent to a switch box, an the floor pan is nearly complete too, Im going to attempt to make a tubular frame on this build aswell.

an update on the s-10 "DROOLEY" i cut the roof so i can straighten it more, instead of just usin putty to fill the dent in cause the roofs dont line up so ill just do more work to it now so it pays off in the end, cause i read somewhere after a while putty cracks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 18 2010, 12:34 AM~17524240
> *Well i havent been building lately, kinda lost motivation, but im back into it now, an to get me goin i started another build while i wait for the dime an my 56 to be painted, its a dodge ram 50.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be a sweet old skool mini right there.... I got a unibodied vert in the works, just havent found any motivation to get my ass goin again on it.....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah im makin mine a unibody cause im havin no floor in the tray, an that old skool dime your workin on is sick man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Definately old skool bro, cant wait to c the others painted too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 06:49 PM~17262379
> *the 1/32 scale might be too small i got some wheels off a guy for my dodge dually and they looks small so i believe they are 1/32 scale heres a pic for reference
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

ive started to make the frame for the dodge, its the first time ive made it a tubular one. Hopefully i havent burnt too much of the styrene cause its kinda black, but that should be right with paint, it wont show through will it? anyways heres some pics: 


















i dont know whether to put another X in the part between the notch an where the big X is, if i put one there aswell i reckon it would look like its too much but im not sure, what do you guys think?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

LOoks good bro. I would jus put another crossmember behind where its notched. Unless your planning on doing some kind of design in between. NIce work though


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also gotta keep in mind of where the driveshaft/tranny setup is gonna be located...

but otherwise looks good. And the black, will disappear once you paint it (anything other than white that is)


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

ive done a bit more on the frame, ive made the font wheel mounts an A arms, an also a bridge where the 4 link will be connected too. still got alot more to do, im goin to start the rear end tomorrow night.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

oh an i forgot to mention too that im not completely finished the A arms they still have to be trimmed an add little side plates so it looks as good as possible.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

frame looks good sofar keep it up


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 24 2010, 06:41 AM~17584486
> *ive done a bit more on the frame, ive made the font wheel mounts an A arms, an also a bridge where the 4 link will be connected too. still got alot more to do, im goin to start the rear end tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> ...



This kinda of scratch building makes me wanna try it! Frame is lookin' sick bro !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks really good bro. 

Hey trend itsnot too hard to scratch build them :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys! an trendsetta, scratch building a frame is pretty simple to make em, i mean im new to modelling an in my opinion i reckon im goin alright at it, so youd be able to do it!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

little update on the frame for the dodge, ive mounted the 4 link to the frame an axle, im js waiting for the glue to dry so i can cut the xcess off the 4 link an im also going for a reverse bag set up on this one. Also got the floor pan made up an installed but forgot to get pics so ill chuck some up tomorrow.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

done a little bit more tonight on the dodge an i also thought of makin these today while i was at work so i made them, its the first time ive made something like this.










and in action!









an the floor pan mounted an dash in.

















i added the mounts on the diff for the 4 link.









and im thinkin of adding mounts like i have on the 4 link onto the A arms but im not sure yet, what do you guys think i should do?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

havent done much the last couple of days been flat out with other shit. only a little update i thought id make an old school gear shifter for the old skool truck.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good...deff make mount tabs for the arms to would make em look more realistic


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

done some more work on the frame tonight, its bout 95% finished, jus gotta add the engine mounts an bags an then its onto painting.










sorry for the shitty pic, there from me iphone, im hoping to get a better camera within the next couple of months.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The frame work and pic looks good


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 1 2010, 06:17 AM~17661907
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That frame is lookin' good!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well ive buggered up one of me wheels on the dodge so its been put aside till i get another wheel, but in the meantime ive pulled back down the ambo, heres a mock up of how it mite sit.


















Not sure on whether to have it sittin level or dump the ass in the grass!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

SWEET BUILDS BRANT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the frame and I would lay the ass out on the Ambulance...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ur frame is comin along awsome bro!! u should jus get some new wheels for it b4 it gets forgotten about and left behind! trust me i know!lol i have so many builds that needed little things to finish, and i started on something new and forgot about my last build!! nice start on the ambulance, but get the frame done!! it looks good already.... maybe a lil tube work in between the frame rails?!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks hock! Yeah i was thinking of putting the pegasus 3 spoke billet but there wider than the ones i got on it so id have to redo the front an rear part of the frame or jus completley make a new one, unless i can get a set of wheel from an hilux kit cause they will fit. Ill see what i can come up with cause i know itll jus sit aside collecting dust.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Frame looks great bro. Everythings comeing along good :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks bro! Appreciate it!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17712791
> *Thanks hock! Yeah i was thinking of putting the pegasus 3 spoke billet but there wider than the ones i got on it so id have to redo the front an rear part of the frame or jus completley make a new one, unless i can get a set of wheel from an hilux kit cause they will fit. Ill see what i can come up with cause i know itll jus sit aside collecting dust.
> *


so take those wheels and cut the back of the wheel down, trim down the tire in the middle and it'll fit fine and the tire will look perfect! it'll work trust me! if ur lost PM me, ill help u out! i've made it work b4!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help man i really appreciate it! An with cuttin the wheel do you use a dremmel or jus the exacto knife? I put the tyre form the hilux on the pegasus 3 spoke one an it shows how much i have to cut off its roughly bout 1.5 ml but unsure what to use to cut it as im new to all this an i dont want to stuff it up as i have no extra sets.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres a mock up of what the set up will look like.










not sure what to do with the rest of the back area tho!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Jus shot some primer on the dodge an ambulance, will have pics a bit later!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 7 2010, 01:23 AM~17714272
> *Thanks for the help man i really appreciate it! An with cuttin the wheel do you use a dremmel or jus the exacto knife? I put the tyre form the hilux on the pegasus 3 spoke one an it shows how much i have to cut off its roughly bout 1.5 ml but unsure what to use to cut it as im new to all this an i dont want to stuff it up as i have no extra sets.
> *


actually i dont use either for type of cutting, get some sewing thread and some patients!! ur prolly gonna need some one to hold ur wheel, then wrap the thread around ur fingers on both hands and just run it back and forth and let the friction cut 4 u! 4 me, a dremel works, but can fuck some shit up quick u know, especially ur fingers on somethin that small!! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i use a dremel to cut down the back of my rim everytime. I use the orange stone sanding wheel, where it has a sanding bit on the tip as well, and grind it down to the back of the rim & work it back to where i need it with round tubing...

otherwise everything looks good over in this corner!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys, iill do that tonight so i can get the frame in primer tomorrow!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

I made the dodge as a unibody an got it an the ambo in primer, i also painted my s-10 if anyone remembers it haha, been a while since ive worked on it. I forgot to take pics but ill get some tomorrow after i paint the dodge.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Heres the dime partially painted, i got the engine an chassis left to paint. Gunna to clear it tomorrow!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the d50 as a unibody...as for cutting wheels i do it completly diff than both hock and slammed i use a razor saw but all ways work it just goes to show how we all do stuff different


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks ky! Appreciate it! Hopefully one day i can build a chassis like yours! I also covered my seat for the dodge in blue suede type fabric ill have pics up later!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 07:49 AM~17736212
> *lookin good i like the d50 as a unibody...as for cutting wheels i do it completly diff than both hock and slammed i use a razor saw but all ways work it just goes to show how we all do stuff different
> *



amazing how different ways can do the same thing.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well after a long break of not model building, im back in the game, ive been floatin round on here an the bug has bitten once again.

Some of you may remember this? Ive redone the roof an been workin on the tray an gettin started on an a adjustable chassis. Still got alot of body work to do on it before paint.





























The truck will lay flat i jus gotta cut the excess of the work underneath in the tray.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hey guys im having a bit of trouble with my adjustable chassis for my s10 dually. i got the front swing arms sorted but with the rear i want the 4 link to basically be the adjustable part. im using little gussets an sewing pins, my problem is that after i glue it will the rearend stay up or will it jus drop? is there any tips or anyway in particular that you do it with sewing pins?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jan 25 2011, 06:40 AM~19690969
> *hey guys im having a bit of trouble with my adjustable chassis for my s10 dually. i got the front swing arms sorted but with the rear i want the 4 link to basically be the adjustable part. im using little gussets an sewing pins, my problem is that after i glue it will the rearend stay up or will it jus drop? is there any tips or anyway in particular that you do it with sewing pins?
> *


 :dunno: I wish I could help you bro !


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks trend yeah im stuck on this one, i got all the chassis done but the rear.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 07:47 PM~19695726
> *:dunno: I wish I could help you bro !
> *



x2 but if you roll over to the drag lo thread, and ask a question in there, Im sure all them fellas who build trucks on a regular can help answer that question for you


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

filled in the blinkers on the bumper an also made a grill for the s 10 dually.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

s10 is lookin good as for the suspension you will prolly need to make some shocks or hydraulic cylinders to hold it...you can do a 50/50 4link and it holds it up sometimes but with just a standard 4link it usually just drops unless u get the pins in there really tight


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

kinda over workin on the dually, way too much body work to do! i think i may have stuffed the whole thing up! s ive jus put it aside an started on me 64 that i started a while ago. Heres the stance im goin for!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jan 31 2011, 05:59 AM~19743680
> *kinda over workin on the dually, way too much body work to do! i think i may have stuffed the whole thing up! s ive jus put it aside an started on me 64 that i started a while ago. Heres the stance im goin for!
> 
> 
> ...



NOTHIN LIKE A '64 TO BREAK THE MENTAL ICE !!!!!!! :biggrin: 
NICE STANCE TOO !


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks Trend!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Love it man u r building bad ass stuff keep it up man


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Really nice work :thumbsup: Cant wait to see how that S-10 dually and that Impala come out.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! an MOZE the s10 dually is away for a bit cause i got way too much body work to do on it,an im kinda over lookin at it for a bit but i think im over my head on this one cause im still learnin an most of it doesnt line up real well so theres alot of sanding to be done.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Jus got me 56 mocked up! i was bout to hinge the 64 but ran out of tape to hold the boot an bonnet in place so im on hold on that build till i get some, an im off to bali tomorrow for a week so when i get back ill be painting the 64 impaa an 56 chevy.

Seeyas all in a week!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres the 56 mocked up, im goin to do a replica of me grandads 56.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

man I love 56's.. Im still amazed by the chassis you put together on your trucks..
be careful with that ambulance! i read somewhere that the red on that body 
tends to bleed threw some primers and some paints/ unless its prepared just right?
It looks pretty tight.. I have the same kit..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

very cool projects! I'll be checkin on that progress homie.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip hydro ill be careful with it an yeah i grew up round em, 56s are my dream car an thanks guys appreciate it!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Payed a visit to the hobby shop an got me some new goodies!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 10 2011, 11:06 PM~19841874
> *Payed a visit to the hobby shop an got me some new goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


 I need one of those,, my miter knife is big enough to butcher cattle.. :uh:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah i read on here somewhere that there good for cuttin hydro.

Well i jus went to do a second coat of primer on the 56 an the 64 impala but have ran out of primer :angry: so ill have to wait for next week to get some more! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 11 2011, 01:06 AM~19841874
> *Payed a visit to the hobby shop an got me some new goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


that saw is my fav...tool...your gonna have some custom fun with it!! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

doin a little bit more work on the dodge seein is i have no primer to do my impala an 56. Ive extened the front end bout another 10ml an i made a lil compressor an tank an mounted them to the frame.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good up in here, bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Getin down homie,sick work...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers guys! yeah im slowly learnin.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Good job on the frame work and air set up :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Damaged, appreciate it bro!


Done a clean up on me work station!











Heres the mock up of me uni-body dodge. jus gotta do front A-arms, engine mounts an some sandin on the body an itll be ready for primer.



















Interior: made a custom floor pan, suicide shifter to go with the old skool theme an also put a bench seat out of a 51 chevy panel van an put some dark blue fabric on it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that dodge looks sick i need to get me one of those lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Ky, yeah there a kool little truck an suit old skool really well in my opinion.

Will have more updates soon jus fixin a few little things an addin little pieces here an there.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

just went threw all 7 pages.. and im loving what i see... 

great to see another aussie getting down and building mini trucks!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks lowemo, yeah ill build anything really haha.

Jus another small update.

made a battery an a place for it. (came out alright for first time, but could be better)

















Made the front swing arms, although i stuffed up the measurements a bit i couldnt made em realistic looking, but i like the way they've came out, its different. Jus need a small trim an there done, then onto mounting the engine then onto paint.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Ran out of glue an waitin for the weather to get better so i can paint some stuff, so in the mean time ive started another project. Its gunna be all black an laid out. I dont know whether to open the doors or not on this one tho? :dunno:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff! I like the trucks. :cheesy:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks Avid!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

open the doors... but open them homicide....


here is a pic so you no what i mean...


















i want to do it to my dually but i havent got the first idea on how to make them


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that looks cool i been wantin to do that to but never got around to it...it would be pretty much a basic hinge but it would need to pivot on the door and the body...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

every time I hear about New Zealand now,
I thinks about all our homies from down under.. I hope everything is cool?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the concern hydro, but everything is good here in OZ i only hope New Zealand picks its self back up soon!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 23 2011, 03:34 PM~19942917
> *Thanks for the concern hydro, but everything is good here in OZ i only hope New Zealand picks its self back up soon!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

been workin on the silverado frame slowly, jus gotta do the front half an ill post pics!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

homicide doors? that's crazy!! wanna try that

btw.. great scratchbuilding Brant!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks derange appreciate it bro! an yeah im tryin to figure out the hinge properly before i cut the door out!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 25 2011, 12:09 PM~19958458
> *homicide doors?  that's crazy!! wanna try that
> 
> btw.. great scratchbuilding Brant!
> *


x2 
:thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers homie!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

finished the frame layout for the silverado, jus gotta do the front n rear setup!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 28 2011, 08:04 PM~19982776
> *finished the frame layout for the silverado, jus gotta do the front n rear setup!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD FITS NICE!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cant wait to see what you do for a rear set-up... im working on 1 atm and i need ideas


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

im jus gunna do normal bag set up as im makin this one a daily driver.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 6 2010, 04:08 AM~17707560
> *Well ive buggered up one of me wheels on the dodge so its been put aside till i get another wheel, but in the meantime ive pulled back down the ambo, heres a mock up of how it mite sit.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

it would look badass in either stance


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks lowrodder! Im gunna drop the ass on the ambulance when i get back to it!

Got some buildin time in, an heres what ive done.

original tank:









extended tank with hose:










rear axle:

















frame an set up:

















mock up:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Mar 1 2011, 11:04 AM~19982776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job on the frame work and f & r set ups :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Mar 3 2011, 07:04 AM~20004903
> *Good job on the frame work and f & r set ups :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looks great!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:0 great work homie! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude! incredible progress. making it look too easy. looks great!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 18 2011, 06:01 AM~19900381
> *open the doors... but open them homicide....
> here is a pic so you no what i mean...
> 
> ...


highlander 64 did that to one of his cars you should ask maybe he can help you out i think it was a cady called tranformer or sumtin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the frame man! And that Ambulance would look good either way, but I like the rear dropped and the front slightly lifted personally...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks homies appreciate it! An darkside the ambo is goin in that stance with the ass dropped an front slightly up a bit.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that silveraldo is lookin badass nice frame work


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

your trucks are sick love the s-dime crewcab 
have you done any 67-72 c-10


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 3 2011, 12:30 PM~20006318
> * damn dude! incredible progress.  making it look too easy.  looks great!
> *


X2 ! Thats serious craftsmanship bro !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Bro u do incredible work! That frame on that Silverado is probably the best scratchbuilt frame Ive ever seen! Very nice. Might be hittin u up when I try my first scratchbuilt frame


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

trucks are looking sick


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sickkkk builds in here


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for the props guys! Appreciate it heaps!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Welcome to Drag-Lo. :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks bro!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres a lil update on me 88 silverado:

made me tanks, an the end caps i use make good hub caps :biggrin: 










heres me tanks finished an i made some more compressors:










made me tranny cover an added 5 switches, an also made it a coloumn shift:










got me 4 link done too:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hers the final mock up of the 88 silverado!

rear layout: 










final layout:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

shit yeah man that looks awesome... 

good to see another aussie reppin the minitruck model scene.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Im not a minitrucker but i do really like em an makin em, but i love goin fast an high HP so its a supra for me or a nice cruise me 56 chev!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 15 2011, 01:39 AM~20094650
> *Im not a minitrucker but i do really like em an makin em, but i love goin fast an high HP so its a supra for me or a nice cruise me 56 chev!
> *


 man your fab work looks like it was done in a factory. :biggrin: I am with you 
on the 56..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 16 2011, 01:11 AM~20095716
> *man your fab work looks like it was done in a factory.  :biggrin:  I am with you
> on the 56..
> *



thank hydro! An yep 56 is my dream car, ill get one.......one day haha!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Was browsing the net the other day an saw more pictures of the S10 dually an it made me want to do more to mine, so i did! Heres what ive done so far!

Frame layout:









Engine an trans, ive made my own supercharged version of the s10 motor:

















Bonnet scoop to make it all fit:









And also i primered the cab the other day, an the first coat came out nice but after i done the second the paint came out looking like this:









Any ideas as to why? :dunno:, now i gotta sand it back an start again.

Had a brain snap the other day an was wanderin if this would work?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hell yeah man.. i dont see why it wont work!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice fab work on the s10


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that dime is lookin good...what did you use for the air tank end caps? they look like nipples lmao


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good in here, bro.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Mar 22 2011, 11:07 PM~20149718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bugs!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Brant, you are doin some killer fab work in here bro!! Im diggin the Silverado on those wheels.... And hell yes on the four door rocker layer!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 03:35 PM~20166284
> *Brant, you are doin some killer fab work in here bro!! Im diggin the Silverado on those wheels.... And hell yes on the four door rocker layer!!
> *



Thanks Darkside, im jus tryin to keep up with the rest of you guys :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man there is some killer work going on up in here. can't wait to see that S-10 dually finished.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 25 2011, 11:10 AM~20172165
> *man there is some killer work going on up in here. can't wait to see that S-10 dually finished.
> *



Thanks chevyguy!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well i got me silverado in primer today, but when i went to paint it i only had enough paint to maybe do the bonnet.  So hopefully i can get some more next week so i can finish it! But in the meantime ive been fiddling round with this, thinking of doing this!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I know the 61 is gonna be hot..
did you ever figure out why the second coat of primer came out the way it did?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Hell yeah hydro! An nah i didnt, i ended up jus sandin it back an redoing it!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well ive been working like crazy on me moveable suspension for me nomad, but everytime i get it right i have to do somethin else to it an it ends up not being adjustable, so i ended up with it jus bein a poseable one instead, anyway heres the pics with what ive came up with so far.


































And i also changed the stance on me 61 rag, dont know wether to lower the ass a bit more with the skirts, or jus lower the ass, or leave it as is? :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good Brant!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Dig! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Nice work so far on the poseable suspension for the nomad :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work in here!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

s10 dually... that is gonna be sick!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the conps guys! Appreciate it! The nomad is gunna be most detailed build so its gunna take some time.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

everything looks great.. and supper clean.
and yesssss, you want skirts on that 61!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah i mite see how the skirts look on it with it lowered a little bit


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres the set up on me nomad, im gunna lower the hydros a bit more so there not up near the roof.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Interesting looking set up bro :thumbsup: 
where did you get those pumps at ?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks bro an i got the pumps from scaledreams.com


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nomad's looking good, brant. The '61 is going to be a bad ride. My .02 probably drop the ass end a lil more and no skirts. Like I said just my .02


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nomad's looking good, bro. The '61 is SWEET !


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comps guys! Bugs ive lowered the rear of the 61 an im not running skirts on it, mite modify the skirts for something else.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 1 2011, 04:39 PM~20460738
> *Thanks for the comps guys! Bugs ive lowered the rear of the 61 an im not running skirts on it, mite modify the skirts for something else.
> *


lookin good up in here brant!! just 1 question......whats a bonnet?! :happysad: isnt that the hood......sorry its the american in me! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2011, 10:35 AM~20460998
> *lookin good up in here brant!! just 1 question......whats a bonnet?! :happysad: isnt that the hood......sorry its the american in me! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks hock an yeah bonnet means hood moat of us aussies call it a bonnet haha


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

having a bit of a dillema, i dont know wether to open the doors on the nomad or not? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 2 2011, 12:37 AM~20464383
> *having a bit of a dillema, i dont know wether to open the doors on the nomad or not? :dunno:      :dunno:      :dunno:
> *


 I dont sympathize with you my friend.. there is no dilemma if you got the talent 
and skills to open the doors? and you got the talent and skills, so thats it then..
problem solved.. I like the pumps and batteries on the nomad.. good stuff..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well i decided to give it ago by opening the doors, its hinged an jus waitin for some of the glue to dry so i will post pics tomorrow when i get home from work! :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

well heres the nomad all hinged. this is the second time ive tried hingin a model, the first time didnt work out good so im glad this one did.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Good work on the hinge's.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lovin' the Nomad bro ! Great clean openings and hinge work !


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comps guys! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Bit of an update, done the door panels on the doors on the nomads. I was stuck for a bit cause the doors were not closin all the way, then i realised there was tape holding the guts to the body hahaha.




















Closes up nicely.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Now that i got a bigger model table i can now get back into it. Decided to pull this back out an finish it once an for all! Not sure what way to go with the rear? 

The original lay out i was going with:


















Was thinking of making holders to hold the compressors up near the top of the bed:



















:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

brantstevens said:


>


This set up looks good imo,just my 2cents.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

nomad looking fresh! yep tanks and compressors like that above ^^^, looks practical and functional


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Well i was putting primer on me silverado an when tragedy struck as i was laying primer on the frame. 










the only thing holding the rear section on is the 4 link.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That's an easy fix.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah lucky it is!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

you got any more pics of that ext cad s dime on page 9?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Nah but i can take some more if you want bro? Any in particular you want?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Some inspiring work Brant!!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

well im back guys, long time no see homies. I havent been near my model due to some family an non related issues, but im back, ive been workin on my 72 cheyenne, not too much to post pics, jus trying to re work the wheels as one of them has disappeared, so i have to try an sort out new wheels for that an possibly redo the frame. Im tryin to find some some paint so i can paint a few models an get the sorted so i have a few finished ones. Hopefully ill post some worthy pics soon but for the meantime im just glad to be back on the bench.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just got thru check'n your thread nice builds & welcome back :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Good to see you back Brant.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Heres a toyota AE86 levin i just finished. Its a stock build, it didnt come with a motor so it was finished pretty quickly. Didnt paint this one cause i wanted it red and it came the red i wanted to do it in. Ill probally pull it apart later on an redo it but for the meantime im happy with it.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres the latest project, 427 yenko SC Coupe, building this as a burnout car, engine is going all black bar the supercharger an carbies cause there staying chrome and the still undecided what colour to paint the car? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

brantstevens said:


> heres the latest project, 427 yenko SC Coupe, building this as a burnout car, engine is going all black bar the supercharger an carbies cause there staying chrome and the still undecided what colour to paint the car? :dunno: :dunno:


Thats looking like one tuff asses build mate, black on black would look awsome, maybe yellow stripes, like our own killer bee burnout version in the magazines down here.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah that killer bee is insane, i seen the unveilin of that at sydney motorex last year along aide gary meyers new mustang.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Good to see you back Brant! I'm sure that Levin was a good fun build. Great way to get back in the swing of things. Camaro's gonna be sick!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers dig appreciate the kind words.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Went out an bought myself a airbrush kit today fron the hobby shop, got a few nail polishes so im gunna give it ago thanks to toniosevens paint jobs, its inspired me to give it a try, thanks tonio! :thumbsup:

Been working on the rear tubs on the camaro, jus gotta clean up the edges an fill in some gaps.










Also painted my 49 mercury, gunna paint the engine an interior red an throw some clear on it as soon as the weather is better.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

brantstevens said:


> Went out an bought myself a airbrush kit today fron the hobby shop, got a few nail polishes so im gunna give it ago thanks to toniosevens paint jobs, its inspired me to give it a try, thanks tonio! :thumbsup:
> 
> Been working on the rear tubs on the camaro, jus gotta clean up the edges an fill in some gaps.
> 
> ...


That Merc sits sweet mate, and a red interior will set it off i reckon.:thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Wont be building for little while guys my great grandmother has been in hospital for the last few weeks an tonight she passed away so my building will be on hold for a few more weeks.

But to everyone esle keep building cause i love looking at all your work fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Will be back to building this week sometime guys jus need a few days to get myself together RIP Nan love ya xo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

brantstevens said:


> Will be back to building this week sometime guys jus need a few days to get myself together RIP Nan love ya xo


we dont know each other, but im sorry for ur loss. Welcome back brother


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks noa appreciate it homie an ill be at the bench this week on my camaro will post progress pics when i do more


----------

